# dallas ft worth



## ROB.LTX (Apr 1, 2012)

yo hope yall are fine?


----------



## Basic (Feb 11, 2012)

Got pretty bad. Watched funnel cloud go right by my apartment


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

Saw stuff swirling around in the sky about 1/4 mile away in front of our house. Looked like whole pieces of plywood and all sorts of debris. Pretty incredible. Tornado touched done there and destroyed some houses. Had storm emergency shelter set up at the H.S. at the end of the road in Joshua. Emergency vehicles, tables with coolers on them, etc. Hope no one is hurt.


----------



## tae2610 (Sep 9, 2009)

I was in Walmart next to Cowboy stadium. After siren staff ask all customers & workers to go in the back of the store. Such a bad day T T


----------



## ROB.LTX (Apr 1, 2012)

so far from what i heard on T.V. was no one was hurt or killed .....thank god!


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

*THANK TO THE WEATHER MEN/WOMEN EVERYONE WAS OKAY!*

I was playing Aenima over and over... HA HA HA.
when is this months meeting.


----------



## Pam916 (May 22, 2008)

I slept until 2:30 and missed most of it. We didn't get any damage here on the east side of Fort Worth. My sister was leaving Parks Mall and saw everyone looking at the sky and saw they were looking at a tornado. She said she drove in the opposite direction. I feel so bad for those that did get damage. We had one come down our street a few years ago, I was in my moms storm shelter a few blocks away. I drove home and the police had my street blocked off so I had to park and run to my house, I will never forget the feeling of panic running down the street wondering if my house was still standing. Fortunately it was.


----------

